# FUEL WATER/SEPARATOR



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2012)

Want to replace my factory installed Yamaha fuel filter with a quality fuel/ water separator. What are your opinions?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

If your talking about the filter in the boat (blue), then it is a fuel water separator.
Replace with another yamaha. 
Problem with te cheapos is that a yamaha is 10 micron and the cheapos are about 60.
Racors are 40 (depending on model), but dont have as much filter element.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I have been using $70 Racor filters with water separation for a long time. One that I now use on a 22'2" Aquasport. came on an 87 Dusky. The 10 micron filter cartridges cost less than $30 and I change them about once every 2 or 3 years.
http://www.racorfilter.com/online/

Frank


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Racor or Yamaha both have 10 micron filters. I like the Racors with the clear bowl so I can see my fuel for water and thrash with out taking of the filter. If you have smaller than a 40hp then use this one, if larger than a 40hp then 1 size up.

https://www.google.com/#q=MARINE+12...39808d6038d666&bpcl=35277026&biw=1366&bih=622


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I have been using $70 Racor filters with water separation for a long time. One that I now use on a 22'2" Aquasport. came on an 87 Dusky. The 10 micron filter cartridges cost less than $30 and I change them about once every 2 or 3 years.
> http://www.racorfilter.com/online/
> 
> Frank


 That's a little long for my liking , I do my personal one's every 6 months. I recommend customers to do there's 1/year Minimum. Cheap Insurance!


----------



## whatsgoodwitcha (Oct 8, 2012)

i would use a Racor fuel/water sep on board and continue to use the secondary that most outboards have under the cowl. Never had any problems with my 60 merc, 125 merc or 15 yamaha. if you are using pump gas then remember to use a product like starbrite startron or some kind of fuel stabilizer. hope this helps.


----------



## cor21e (May 4, 2011)

This is the one i just installed. Best one in my opinion. Dont know why the whole industry hasnt gone to this???
If the link doesnt pop up search ebay. 

End time: Nov 18, 2012 6:13:58 AM PST


View item:
MARPAC MARINE QUICK VIEW FUEL/WATER FILTER SYSTEM 10 MICRON E-10 & E-85, 7-6862



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## cor21e (May 4, 2011)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290732337957


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I just got this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Moeller-Water-Separating-Filter-Bonus/dp/B000MTCQM4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1352946239&sr=8-2&keywords=fuel+filter+separator

it comes with two filters. Even though it doesnt have the fancy lower clear draining unit, I can blindly replace filters every season for next to nothing.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

just poor the water out and you are good to go


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

While you are going through the expense and work of installing the additional filter/separator,
check the o-ring/seal on your fill cap, and the clamp(s) tightness on the hose from the filler to the tank.
Filler seals get dirty/split/crack and allow water to enter the fuel tank during washdowns and submersion.
Hose clamps lose tension over time due to compression of the underlying hose, need tightening.
Won't do any good to install a filter and fail to prevent water from entering the fuel system in the first place.
Those filler seals rarely get inspected and yet are made of soft neoprene that is subject to wear and tear
just like everything else on a boat. O-rings are inexpensive and easy to replace.

For portable tanks with the cap/gauge/vent, I recommend a protective cover.
Easy to make and install...cheap, simple and it works.

https://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/VentCover


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

Brett, that looks like a great idea. Is there a hole in the jar anywhere, or just a hole in the lid?


----------

